# AGA 2015 Category Winners



## LondonDragon (8 Nov 2015)

Winner AGA 2015 - Smaller than 28L Category - "On the Rock" by Watana Supukpongvilai, Thailand







Winner AGA 2015 - 28L ~ 60L Category - "Moss Code" by Ittipong Deewan, Thailand






Winner AGA 2015 - 60L ~ 120L Category - "To Freedom" by Suhendri, Indonesia






Winner AGA 2015 - 120L ~ 200L Category - by Yu Cheng Pan, China






Winner AGA 2015 - 200L ~ 320L Category - "Deep Nature" by Paulo Vitor Pacheco, Brazil






Winner AGA 2015 - 320L or Larger Category - "Silent Awakening" Fernando Boturao Francischelli, Brasil





Winner AGA 2015 - Dutch Aquascape Category - 1100L Dutch Aquascape by Raymond Duindam, Netherlands



 

Full results can be found here:  http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2015/categories.html

Any UK/UKAPS entries? Post your images below.

Enjoy


----------



## Andy D (8 Nov 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## JamieB (8 Nov 2015)

How the hell do they do it.. amazing


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Nov 2015)

JamieB said:


> How the hell do they do it.. amazing


Those last two are simply stunning, Bazil on the up in these competitions, time to start working UK scapers


----------



## cooling (8 Nov 2015)

Totally amazing scapes


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 Nov 2015)

I am always amazed how they are able to make such great looking scapes in a small tank, 28 liters or less.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (9 Nov 2015)

A little off-topic because I'm very proud of one member from my Team (Team Aquaeden, Portugal) that achieved a second place at 60L ~ 120L. Great scape made by Francisco Matos!


----------



## rebel (10 Nov 2015)

[ Jaw has dropped to the floor ]

Congrats to everyone who entered and placed.

Moss is featuring prominently. Stems going out of favour???


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Nov 2015)

rebel said:


> Moss is featuring prominently. Stems going out of favour???


Its more how innovative you are with the hardscape these days  If you want to grow stems then go Dutch


----------

